# Tools / tip for installing CAT5 / CAT6 outlets



## Weasel (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi all,

New to the forum and just bought a house.

Looking for advice on what tools I might need and any tips or tricks for installing network outlets.

The house I bought is a 1980 California split level (tri-level). It appears when built it was prewired for Cable TV, phone and 300 ohm twinlead for TV (all separate outlets). All these cables appear to run up into the ceiling somewhere, I've not had look in the ceiling yet to make sure, but I sure cant find any evidence of these cables anywhere else.

All the rooms I want network outlets in are the upper levels in places where I should be-able to drill down to the level below which will come out into the garage (unlined ceiling), or the crawl space under the lounge.

What I'd like to do is use the existing Cable TV/twin-lead outlets and install new wall plates, and run the cables back to a patch panel in the garage.

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 29, 2014)

Wecome to the site. I would expect the old cables could go anywhere and stapled in place so just pulling knew cable with old ones maybe difficult.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 29, 2014)

A 1980 house probably has substandard cabling to handle today's HD bandwidth.  Symptoms include bad picture or computer performance.  If you possibly can, bypass the old cables and upgrade to RG6 with best shielding and wire core.

When running new cable remember NOT to run it parallel to AC wiring.  If you have to cross the AC feed, do so at a 90 degree angle to minimize interference.  Separate the cable and AC feeds by at least 6" or more if possible.


----------



## Weasel (Dec 29, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> A 1980 house probably has substandard cabling to handle today's HD bandwidth.  Symptoms include bad picture or computer performance.  If you possibly can, bypass the old cables and upgrade to RG6 with best shielding and wire core.
> 
> When running new cable remember NOT to run it parallel to AC wiring.  If you have to cross the AC feed, do so at a 90 degree angle to minimize interference.  Separate the cable and AC feeds by at least 6" or more if possible.



I just want to change the wall plates and drill a hole inside the wall down through the floor where I can feed the new CAT5/6 cables, and new RG6 through into the garage ceiling from the bedrooms, and crawl space below the lounge. Should be fairly straight forward to do?

I want some recommendations on tools to get to do this, and any other info that might be useful.

Maybe I over explained the situation


----------



## nealtw (Dec 30, 2014)

All you really need is a long spade drill bit and a 3/8" drill or drill into cavity from below.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 30, 2014)

Long shaft drill bit, drill, fish stix, fish tape, cable toner, cable crimper, cable (CAT 7a) and cable ends.


----------



## frodo (Dec 31, 2014)

dont forget you PPE    [personal protection equipmet]
  safety glasses,  leather gloves, ear plugs, 
 no loose clothing,  tuck that shirt in !!!!!!
 ladder safety at all times.    be sure to have the number of a health care official in plane site
 inform loved ones as to which section of the house you will be working in.
  if drilling holes,  make sure all electrical wireing has been turned off at the breaker. in case you nick the wire

 LOL.....


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry ... I thought you were asking about what is best cable to use.

I use these bits from Irwin.  They are superior to paddle bits because they actually pull through the wood AND they will even cut nails (at least once).   When the bits are sharp you actually have to lean back on the drill and let the bit chew through the wood on its own.  When used with extensions, you can easily cut through double top plates and 4x4 wood.  I recently ran soffit lighting (LEDs) on an exterior overhand using these bits and they made it easy.

http://www.irwin.com/tools/drill-bits/speedbor-max-speed-bits-12-long-length-bits


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 2, 2015)

Curious why you wouldn't be going wireless....?


----------

